
I Was a Screen–Time Expert. Then the Coronavirus Happened - georgecmu
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/27/parenting/children-screen-time-games-phones.html
======
ggrrhh_ta
It always felt to me that a lot of this kind of advice was coming from someone
that could actually have their kids taken care of while doing the stuff that
is unavoidable to survive (even cooking something involving oil and fire)...

